# Floof needs a home



## Cove (Apr 7, 2009)

Unfortunately this time around there is no fixing it. Floof needs a new home. I've moved back with my parents, my parents who are now also my landlords don't want her in the house and keep "suggesting" that she needs to go and soon. I'll be moving again shortly to another province by the likes of it and according to the airlines I can only book in two animals at most on my flight, the airport is a 6+ hour drive from where I will be moving and I won't have a car there. I've contacted a local rabbit rescue but I simply don't have the money that they require for a surrender fee and the like. She's not even allowed out of her cage(we've had to switch her back to her old smaller cage that she came in) and I feel awful about that. So the last option for her is to surrender her to Hamilton Humane which I really don't want to do as I know they are a kill shelter for the dogs and cats but am unsure if they do euth the rabbits as well. 

So I post here with some slim hope that maybe someone you know or even yourself might take her in so that I don't have to bring her to the humane society.

3 year old Mini Rex doe, not sure if she's spayed or not was told she was but I doubt she really is. She's not 100% litter trained but is about halfway. Wonderful personality, gets along with dogs and cats, not sure about other rabbits.

:cry1:


----------



## SlateyStuartEvie (Apr 7, 2009)

Would fostering for a few months work?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2009)

Cove, from the circling behavior described in your January Bunny Blab blog post, sounds like your little girl is not spayed -- and hormonal. Spaying can greatly improve a rabbit's ability to use the litter box. I hope your parents with their dogs will be compassionate to Floof. Or if the rabbit rescue has eventual space you three can come up with a donation to the rescue so she doesn't go to a kill-shelter. I suspect the rabbit rescue may get her spayed if they possibly can? Most rescues advocate for spay/neuters. (It was nice to see the pictures you had in your blog. Cute stories on the kitties.) 

I hope she'll find a home where she's able to see her senior citizen years.

Head strokes to Floof.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2009)

How much is your local shelter asking for a rabbit surrender?


----------



## Cove (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know. There is nothing set in stone that I'll be moving back east and I don't know when I'll be able to move out on my own. So I'm not sure about fostering as I wouldn't want to ask someone to goster her for 3 months adn then still be living here 3 months from now.

The humane society asks for $20 the rabbit rescue is asking for over $100.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

Update? Any news?ray:


----------



## Cove (May 29, 2009)

I ended up handing her over to the HBSPCA. I wasn't getting any bites on her that didn't sound like crazy or very sketchy. I watched their site for days after and even dropped in. I went in there a few weeks ago and couldn't find her, she also wasn't on the website that day. I was told she was adopted and was one of the sweetest rabbits at the HBSPCA they had had in awhile.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2009)

I'm happy that she was adopted. Thanks for the update and good luck.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 30, 2009)

Glad someone fell in love with her so quickly... Good luck to you!


----------

